
YC like network support for bootstrappers - ndewda
https://district.so/bootstrappers
======
ndewda
As second-time founders and having gone through a couple of startup
accelerators, we understand the immense power the network brings.

It takes a strong network to build and grow a successful business. A great
network helps a lot in an overall journey of the founder - in hiring, finding
your first customer, help you grow your business, etc. and generally these
have a snowball effect where the advantage grows exponentially over time.

Now the startup ecosystem has evolved a lot in the last 10-15 years where most
of the startup founders get access to a strong network through startup
accelerators like YC, TechStars, 500 Startups, Village Global, etc. and it
continues as they raise more funds through VCs.

But when we embarked on a journey to create a bootstrapped business this time,
we realized this network effect is largely absent. Yes, there are plenty of
resources, forums, and groups out there, but that's not the same as having a
strong network or a community. A strong community is more than just a group.

So we asked ourselves how can we create this strong network for the
Bootstrappers? That's what we are setting out at District. Starting July 11th
we are getting together a small group (no more than 50 people) of very
ambitious early-stage Bootstrappers together and help them with various
resources, workshops, weekly goal tracking. We will also bring strong network
leaders, to help you through this journey so you can learn from them.

We are looking for people who can add value and bring diversity to the
community. We are opening up our applications soon and we'd love you to be one
of the first.

Join other founders so you can be notified when it opens up!

